# Poopy Kid **UPDATED** Pg 2



## SarahFair (Feb 18, 2012)

Last night I noticed my bottle baby (born 1/17) had diarrhea. They busted out of their crate in the middle of the night and started hollering in the dark.
When I put them up and I grabbed the smaller one it smeared on my arm.


He hasnt been acting funny 
Still jumping around, eager to eat, calling/crying, etc
He hasnt had runny pooped anymore that Ive noticed since last night.
I noticed him trying to eat grain yesterday, could that cause the poops?


I looked at his eyes, gums, and did the pinch test and everything is fine.
Nothing is wrong with his brother


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 18, 2012)

Perfect age for coccidiosis.  Has he been on a preventative?  It's not necessarily going to show up as anemia, so checking eyelids would not ever rule it out.


----------



## SarahFair (Feb 18, 2012)

Nope he hasnt...

I hate saying this and sounding like this but...
We got SLAMMED with unexpected bills this week (my car, my surgery, my SO got a speeding ticket a few weeks ago that had to be paid...) along with our usual ones and are a little short on cash till next week.
What is the cheapest way I can go about this?

I was looking up meds for it and the only one I saw was a $67


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 18, 2012)

The cheapest way to go about it is to get him on cocci meds before he tanks and you end up with vet bills trying to save him.  We use DiMethox 40% injectable (given orally).  If you aren't in a position to order a whole bottle then see if your vet will sell you a full round.  It needs to be given for 5 consecutive days, so once dose won't do you any good.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 18, 2012)

And the big bottle of DiMethox should not set you back more than $40.  He will need to be treated again, as will your other kids, so after factoring in multiple doses it's usually far cheaper to buy it by the bottle rather than per dose.


----------



## SarahFair (Feb 18, 2012)

Tractor Supply sells this or is it only administered by vet?


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 18, 2012)

Tractor Supply does not sell 40% DiMethox. You can order it from Hoeggers, Jeffers Livestock, PBS Animal Heath or Caprine Supply.

It really would be best to get the bottle of 40% DiMethox to treat this.


----------



## SarahFair (Feb 18, 2012)

Do I have enough time to order it and wait for it to save the kid?


The poop has turned from brown, last night, to green, this morning and doesnt really have a smell.. but I havent stuck my face right up in there either


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 18, 2012)

Have you tried to see if there is anyone close to you that might have enough to share some with you?  If no one on BYH is close enough, there's always local goat producers.  Since it's the weekend you're kind of stuck like chuck as far as getting in order for the next couple of days - maybe try emailing some of the local herds/owners and see if they won't help - had a friend that needed to do the same thing last year (before I met her at that point) and a local goat guru gave her what she needed to make it until her order of supplies could arrive...just a thought


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 18, 2012)

Order it now and get a full 5 day round of treatment from your vet.  Start treating immediately, then treat all your other kids when your bottle arrives.  We treat all kids preventatively, but if I had a kid that age scouring and it hadn't been treated for cocci I absolutely would not wait.  Coccidiosis can kill a kid very quickly.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 5, 2012)

He still is a little poopy. I gave him the 5 day dose and have waited to see if it "kicks" in but, it hasnt.

I dont think its cocci. There are no other signs than pooping. Hes eating hay, grain, grass, and still very eager for his bottle. Hes very active 
Im wondering if its the whole cows milk?
He was started on goats milk and Im wondering if it isnt something with pasteurized cows?

I dont have access to goats milk so is it possible to wean him early? 
He is currently a little over 6 weeks old 

or does anyone have any other idea what it is?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 5, 2012)

Lots of us use whole cows milk, I personally don't think it would be that, 
Have you tried adding some yogurt to  his bottle for a couple days? 

Other options for scours could be another kind of parasite,  

Or could be bacterial. 

Neomycin or specatm scour halt for pigs(it is red), is good for bacterial


Safegaurd or valbabazene liquird wormer would be good for other parasites. 


could still be cocci, what dosage did you follow? 

could be that his rumen needs probiotics, ect....  

Does he/she seem bloated or does his stomach get slaushy after a bottle? This could be an sign of overeating disease. 

Sorry to give you several options. But My first guess wouldn't be the milk.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 5, 2012)

I followed on package (and I did add just a tad more)

He doesnt get sloshy and acts as normal as his brother (whom is with him 24/7 and has NO problems and on the same diet) 

Ill try some yogart next..
How much do I add to the milk?


I also wanted to include that some of his poops are solid and its often watery mixed with solid


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 5, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> I followed on package (and I did add just a tad more)
> 
> He doesnt get sloshy and acts as normal as his brother (whom is with him 24/7 and has NO problems and on the same diet)
> 
> ...


good question, a tablespoon, or two.

I will have to say, I don't use the sulfa at as high a rate as some people use it on here, but some people are using it at quite a bit high rate compared to the bottle directions. 

Liquid safegaurd would be a pretty good wormer to invest in, it comes in a small bottle for $20,  and is used at 3x the label dosage for 3 days in a row.


----------



## elevan (Mar 5, 2012)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> I followed on package (and I did add just a tad more)


Package directions aren't for goats.  Here's some information on dosages for different coccidia options .  If your dosage wasn't pretty close then I would do another round.

I would add neomycin to his bottle...1 ml/ 20# Continue treatment for 24-48 hrs beyond remission of disease symptoms, but not more than 14 consecutive days for bacterial scours.

Definitely adding some probiotics (yogurt) would be helpful.

And quite frankly I would pull the milk for 24 hours and give electrolytes instead.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 5, 2012)

I just had a thought!

MAKE SURE YOU DOSE HIM AND HIS FRIEND!!! You mentioned a "brother"....he could be partially the culprit here...

I learned that one the hard way last year...one kid was shedding oocsyts like crazy but not showing ANY signs and one kid was keeping the runs/poopy butt because she was exposed to cocci.  The vet's first question was "Did you treat both that live together or just one?" That was my hard lesson in "they don't have to show it to share it"

Also, like others said, be sure you are dosing correctly and high enough.  With the 2 we had, I had to dose at 1cc/5lbs for a full 21 days, wait 21 days more, and then begin a normal round to get back a clean fecal.  Poor little darlin's had it bad!

And the scour halt is not a bad idea just in case too...only takes a little to see a change...but still be sure you treat both kids as you mentioned he has a brother....brother could appear healthy and be sharing bugs...siblings do that sometimes


----------



## fmizula (Mar 5, 2012)

so is it reckomended to preventitivly treat for cocci? i have sulmet and corid on had from a chicken outbreak. i have two four week old nigerians and one two week old lamacha. i have not pretreated before.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 5, 2012)

A little while ago I also posted about a poopy lamb...she was eating and active and did not act ill at all...was ready to go with Corid, but first tried Pepto Bismal mixed with 2 Tablespoons of yogurt and we drenched her and it got better...drenched her again the next day with the same stuff and she was done with the poopies...no problems now.

p.s...I was having some digestive problems myself at the time and took a good swig of the Pepto and it really helped.


----------



## elevan (Mar 5, 2012)

Diarrhea is a symptom and not a disease in and of itself.  Treating the diarrhea and not the cause for it can be extremely detrimental.  In the case of coccidia, it can cause lifelong problems in the intestine creating a goat who is forever a poor doer.  And using pepto in a goat can cause problems of it's own if you use too much.

CoRid is best used for prevention and not treatment imo.  And I would also drench orally (don't add to their water).

Preventatively treating or not is a choice that the goat herder needs to make based on their needs.  We treat preventatively during our wet season - all goats under 2 years old.  Some only treat as needed.  We had a very bad case of coccidia last year and through discussions with our vet decided to add it to our preventative maintenance program.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 6, 2012)

Good info E...thanks!  Wasn't sure about the Corid as preventing or treating.  Always something new to learn.


----------



## SarahFair (Mar 17, 2012)

I dosed both of them this time and upped the dosage a little..
They both seem fine now


----------



## elevan (Mar 17, 2012)




----------

